# the best bird toys for rats?



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

i've read that rats really enjoy certain bird toys, like the hanging ones.
however, whenever i go into petco or petsmart, i am overwhelmed by the amount of bird toys!
so i was wondering which bird toys do your ratties love the best? 
i want to make sure my boys are somewhat entertained when they're in their cage, and those bird toys look cool.
so which bird toys do your ratties play with the most?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Anything containing blocks to chew. Also, they seem to really like the ladders! Some appreciate the perches to climb, but I never had any luck.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't know it was safe i knew the ropes were :0


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I use bird toys in my rats cage. There aren't really many rat toys to choose from. 

My rat enjoys one much like this:
http://www.petco.com/product/110828/Macs-Creations-Marble-Rawhide-Bird-Toy-for-Small-Birds.aspx


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I use pretty much anything but avoid the stuff with the calcium bits on it. They also like some of the foot toys available, I got one from Petco that's got paper and a few other things stuffed inside. If it seems safe, it probably is.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

I make my own toys for my bird and for my mice, I buy bulk toy supplies here:

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/cart.cgi?group=6586

My mice love things like finger traps stuffed with paper, cardboard "bagels", colored rattan balls, palm weave balls, etc. The metal parts are all stainless steel as well, although I wouldn't suggest the plastic parts for nibblers like rats. I love making bird toys! MySafeBirdStore also has wonderful customer service.

The natural toys are especially crunchy, plus there's no artificial coloring:

http://www.mysafebirdstore.com/cart.cgi?group=6586&child=6637


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe you could try ferret toys instead. They are pretty much rat toys. A good site is ferret.com but sadly they only ship to united states and Canada.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks guys! =]
i already have a rope that they climb all over, and a couple of ladders.
i'll try some hangey ones next time.


----------



## uber (Jul 26, 2012)

the colored blocks seem to be a hit.. halfway tempted to let a few soak in juice for a bit and see what they think of that. other than that, the bendy rope perches, and wooden ladders (which double as chew toys.. lol)

i also buy tiny stuffed animals from time to time and toss a couple in the cage. one of my girls used to drag around a small flamingo toy. one of the other girls would run off with it, and she would always retrieve it and carry it back to her favorite nap spot. was soooooo adorable.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

i put a couple mcdonalds toys in there... the plastic kind. but they mostly get trampled lolol.
i'll try for a stuffed animal! thanks!! that does sound cute =]


----------



## Jeslyn&Mocha<3 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a ladder in there and a bird toy with mirrors and bells in their 'kitchen' level. They really like playing with the bells, and any wood bird toys that look fun you can try.


----------

